# Husband Is Mean And Snappy Since I Missed My Period. May Be Pregnant, help!



## sunbeamsmoothie (Dec 20, 2010)

He's been snappy and rude and short tempered with me. I should have started my period 3 days ago and I feel crampy and my back is so sore and I'm also scared I might have Lupus. My joints are flaring up bad. This is how they felt when I was on the Hcg diet. I felt nauseated today and have no appetite also. I'm very stressed out and I can't talk to my husband without pissing him off which leads to me crying. I'm very emotional. I mean he said his grandma baked bread better than mine today after I said I was going to make homemade bread for his grandparents for Christmas. I started bawling and he just didn't get it. This on top of other things too, like tonight he brought home a meal for dinner that you just put in the oven, and he said he was going to make it. I ended up having to do it, plate it up and then clean up afterwards. He then complained that it was dry and said I should have put foil over it! He really hurts my feelings and he knows it! I know it sounds like nothing but it is to me. Please help. How do I communicate with him if I am pregnant? 3 days late sounds like nothing but I've been regular for 10 years, 3 days is a big deal to me with these other symptoms on top of it. I'm getting a test tomorrow. How can I get him to be supportive if I am pregnant? Thanks!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Get the test first and definitely don't drop the bomb just yet, only one day to go. Once it's confirmed there are ways to 'drop the bomb safely'. I never got the bomb dropped safely and I almost lost my mind 2 yrs ago.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

Please check this out: Making relationships work: The art of arguing

This is a complaint about a guy who thinks his wife is nagging him all the time, turns out they have bad communication skills between them, please read all 3 pages: Nagging women - AskMen.com


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Definitely get a test. No sense in worrying if it's not the case. 

In regards to your emotions, I have them so badly all the time it's not even funny (and I'm not pregnant). In the beginning of our relationship it made for some huge fights but now we have learned to laugh about it. Don't undervalue humor here, it really does work. When I get emotional for apparently no reason, swear it seems like the pot turned the wrong way seems like a REALLY good reason at the time, my husband has learned to playfully make fun of me and it works. I find I can laugh at myself. So maybe you could talk to your husband and explain to him that your nagging and unpredictable mood swings criticisms are something you hope he will be willing to help you with. This is what I did and my husband is a fixer so he seemed happy to help. 

If you are pregnant that would explain the moodiness. I'm moody when not pregnant but when pregnant I am crazy moody...especially in the first three months.


----------

